# psychological exam questions



## angel jr (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi. I am new to the forum and I apologize in advance if these questions have been asked before. I am in the hiring process for my PD. My next step is the psychological exam. What would you recommend wearing to the testing? Are there any tips you can give (without breaking any rules)? Do you know what these test consist of. Thanks in advance for any help you may give.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't be a psycho


----------



## angel jr (Apr 26, 2016)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Don't be a psycho


thank you lol. I figured that would be a plus lmfao.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Go nude, tell the examiner you have nothing to hide.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

When they ask "do you ever hear voices in your head that no one else can hear" you may want to lie.


----------



## angel jr (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol. Good funny responses. After some of the other threads I read, I should have not expected a serious answer quickly lol

On a serious note, I was planning on wearing some black dress pants and a grey button up shirt with a tie. Is that to much? Should I dress comfortable? I'm figuring dress to impress


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

angel jr said:


> On a serious note, I was planning on wearing some black dress pants and a grey button up shirt with a tie. Is that to much? Should I dress comfortable? I'm figuring dress to impress


Well, if you're a guy.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't tell them your name is spelled Luxury Yacht but pronounced Throatwarbler Mangrove.

OK: Who else here gets this?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Don't tell them your name is spelled Luxury Yacht but pronounced Throatwarbler Mangrove.
> 
> OK: Who else here gets this?


Nudge nudge. Wink wink.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

woodyd said:


> Wear a suit. Be honest. I realize that sounds overly simple, but it's the single most important thing you can do. And stay off MC as you move forward in the process. BIs and Academy staff do read this site.


Thanks Buzz Killington


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just sit and stare blankly so as to make it clear you're truly thinking of what answer to give, but, when asked, "Hello?", avoid screaming, "I'M THINKING!" and never, EVER spit while speaking unless you've brought a towel. That's how I lost a job on the south shore 20 years ago. The Sergeant on the interview board claimed he felt like he was being waterboarded.

I changed his opinion when I grabbed his clipboard and slammed it against his skull. The rest of the board agreed, he was out of line, but I still didn't get the job....YET!


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

woodyd said:


> Wear a suit. Be honest. I realize that sounds overly simple, but it's the single most important thing you can do. And stay off MC as you move forward in the process. BIs and Academy staff do read this site.


Lol. Yes, they are all reading intently and waiting with bated breath for posts from new jacks


----------

